
Apple uses water damaged boards in Apple refurbished devices - imaginenore
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TZ_ZGCLaiA
======
joezydeco
If water-damaged boards are not worthy of rework and repair, then what is?
Crushed or shattered PCBs? Torched battery units?

I buy exclusively refurbished stuff from Apple. Never had to use the 1-year
warranty (which comes free with every refurb), but I sleep better knowing it's
there.

If a reworked unit doesn't crap out at Apple's bench test, and it doesn't crap
out after a year of use, and you save 10-20% off retail, what exactly is the
issue?

------
lightlyused
Water on a circuit board does not equal damage. Long ago I repaired two-way
radios that where submerged in a flood. Clean up and they worked fine for
years.

~~~
tinus_hn
Water on a board while it is running so components are deformed due to heat
from shorts does equal damage. Also removing material to replace a component
and then not replacing the material means the device is not 'as new'.

Also, damage does not preclude repairs. If you merely cleaned radios after a
flood and then they worked fine for years, you did not repair them, you
cleaned them.

These problems can happen to any company but as Apple is doing its best to
hinder the work of 'unauthorized' repair services they better be sure their
authorized repair services is up to it.

~~~
lightlyused
Depends on who makes them. Motorola's are some tough radios. Only thing needed
replacing were some diodes, then tuned up and out the door.

No Apple fan here (actually the opposite), but I'm with them on this.

